# honey



## rebellion01 (May 25, 2009)

just wandering can mice eat honey??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

as honey is only sugar made from bees it will be harmless.Bad for the teeth though but then mice teeth only have to last a couple of years not a few decades like ours.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Ours tend to get a bit hyper after those treats held together with honey, so we only give little bits, but they love em


----------

